# Comment rendre un forum de discussion attractif ?



## grandmage (28 Septembre 2005)

aaaaaa


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

En invitant Sonnyboy et supermoquette


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

Aïe Aïe Aïe... un mec qui rentre dans un bar et qui demande comment on fait pour boire ça fait le même effet. Bon courage, si t'as pas trouvé d'ici une page, Sonny et moi on va te donner un exemple explicite.


----------



## grandmage (28 Septembre 2005)

Deuxième question du soir: comment on vire/efface un sujet d'ici ?


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

Ah, zut, un grand timide :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

grandmage a dit:
			
		

> Deuxième question du soir: comment on vire/efface un sujet d'ici ?


Ah ça maintenant que tu es devenu l'attraction de ce forum, ben tu peux plus t'es exposé à la foule   

Pour répondre à ta première question j'avais quelques idées mais bon j'arrive trop tard !


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2005)

grandmage a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaa...




Besoin d'un mouchoir ?


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2005)

très fort le grandmage


----------



## grandmage (28 Septembre 2005)

Bon... Des petits malins !

Tous possesseurs de Mac je suppose...

Ma question de départ était mal posée, je l'avoue... Mais il se trouve que je connais un forum très sympa, comme on en trouve ailleurs,   , qui souffre d'un seul et unique problème: personne ne peut tomber dessus... Doit être dans un coin obscur de la toile, m'est avis.

D'où, finalement, ma pitite question... On peut se faire référencer quelque part ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

Purée !! Tu fais quoi mercredi soir, ô Grand Mage ? 

Alors non, y'a pas de malin même petit ici, ça se saurait, et puis on les banni généralement.
Et ensuite, non, pas de possesseur de mac non plus. Pourquoi ?


----------



## grandmage (28 Septembre 2005)

Plait-il, ô modérateur ?

Je pose des questions idiotes, voyons !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

je repassera plus tard , avec peut etre des indices pour comprendre   

une fois de plus j'ai rien compris  :rose:




edit : haaa oui,  avec l'original de aaaaaaa , si possible


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2005)

J'allais te dire que c'est encore la faute d'édith. Une vraie garce celle là


----------



## grandmage (28 Septembre 2005)

Peut importe l'original en fait, tout est dans le titre...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

Bon. Ça c'est fait... Ensuite ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Du sexe bordel, du sexe !!!!!

Y a que ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Aaaah !!! C't'à c't'heure ci qu'tu rentres ? Poche à vin !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Ah le mercredi c'est jour de boeuf...

L'appel du twelve bars...


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

grandmage a dit:
			
		

> D'où, finalement, ma pitite question... On peut se faire référencer quelque part ?


Fais une recherche Google et tu y trouveras des réponses


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Tu veux que je te dise ou tu peux aller te faire référencer ??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Il s'en fout des réponses !! lui il est fort en question, c'est tout...


----------



## grandmage (29 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te dise ou tu peux aller te faire référencer ??


Rien à voir avec moi personnellement, je parlais d'un forum... Mais tu as des amis intéressants peut-être ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Quelques uns oui..

Mais moi même on m'appelle chibre d'acier dans le petit monde du hard animalier...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2005)

Nan rien, c'était juste la coupure pub


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2005)

Bah alors ca n'interesse plus personne ? Pas assez attractif ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2005)

Bon alors j'adjuge


----------

